# noise-blocking headphones for ipod



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

hey, looking for recommendations from fellow ehmaccers 

i'm going to new zealand next month and apart from the ungodly length of time in the air (yowza!! already bought a battery pack), the constant loud engine noise is going to force me to have to turn the volume up on the stupid earbuds to try to hear my music.

so, here's what i'm looking for, and let me know if you've had good experiences with phones that might match my needs:

- noise canceling (most important)
- lightweight/folding (if possible, to save space in my bag) (second most important)
- around $50-$70 MAX 
- good quality sound with good bass (ok, this is also pretty important)

thanks in advance!!!


----------



## paul_sells_macs (Aug 31, 2004)

Noise cancelling and good quality - realistically that's noy gonna happen in the price range you are looking at. Good noise isolation headphones are in the $150-$200 range . . . Shure list some at $629.99 US!

You may want to look at some Sennheiser headphones which are pretty good and my personal faves, the Koss Porta-Pros which are about $60.00


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

paul_sells_macs said:


> Noise cancelling and good quality - realistically that's noy gonna happen in the price range you are looking at. Good noise isolation headphones are in the $150-$200 range . . . Shure list some at $629.99 US!
> 
> You may want to look at some Sennheiser headphones which are pretty good and my personal faves, the Koss Porta-Pros which are about $60.00


yeah, i've been looking around... 

there are some panasonic ones that don't look too bad for about $70...


----------



## oryxbiker (Nov 29, 2001)

be careful when buying the sennhieser headphones. they are great(one of the best) exept for one thing, most models are "open system". this means that the tiny speaker inside, is not in a sealed air comparment. you get much better sound and deeper bass this way, but who ever happens to sit beside you will hear your music almost as loud as you.


----------



## Bosco (Apr 29, 2004)

Noise cancelling headphones are a bit pricey. I'm enjoying earplug type phones. I just got Koss The Plug on eBay for CDN$ 20.00 delivered. They are earplugs so you don't hear outside sounds and come with 4 different foam pieces to try. They sound very good.


----------



## sinjin (Jul 12, 2003)

*In-ear*

I use the Shure E2c's. Great sound, blocks external noise really well. I rarely turn my iPod's volume over 1/4 even when walking on a busy street. When you turn the music off you can hear others well enough to carry on a short conversation with the buds still in in most situations. Shure has more, newer, options that you might consider. Also comparable are those by Etymotic.

In-ears can be tough to use at first. I almost gave up on mine, but once you get them figured out you really hit a sweet spot with the sound. The only downside for me is using them in places where I'm often interrupted for a conversation. You can't just whip them on and off.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

I was using the white sony MDR SL-71 the past year, but they just died on me last week  . they're good but they don't block 100% of outside ambiant sound, but that's if you have it really low.
you can get those for about $40 from ebay. I think Golden Electronics still carry them at their Yonge and Dundas store, I think it's about $69 cash, and few other retailers on Yonge St. from what I hear have them too. 

BTW all white SL-71's are grey market, so you won't get a warrantee.

Official imports are only black, and they go for about $100.

I'm thinking of getting another pair, or the newly released SL-81, they go for a bit more on eBay, I think I think about $50.

Vince


----------



## Betty Fooz (May 2, 2003)

I recently had some Shure E2's. AMAZING headphones, ecspessially for the money (about$100). They aren't noise cancelling but they fit in your ear with foam buds and you can't hear ANY outside noise.

Definatley the best bang for the buck!

Betty Fooz


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

thanks for all the feedback, guys. i'll let you know which way i go.


----------



## yardarm51 (Aug 26, 2004)

Also look into the Sennheiser PXC250 model. As far as I know all noise cancelling headphones are closed system (meaning already blocking noise from coming in or going out via a physical barrier). I looked into these recently for my wife. I have a pair of HD 280s but they are way to big for you. I have to concur with the post above about decent noise cancelling headphones for under $70. Not going to happen, especially given you want compact ones. If you can find some please post it up here cuz I will give them some very serious consideration.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

autopilot, I have used both kinds on long haul flights (ear plug and noise cancelling) and I would argue that the latter are MUCH more comfy for a long flight. The beauty of course is that the noise cancellations allows you to listen at a much lower level while retaining a sense of what is happening around you. They also let you equalise ear pressure.

I actually bought mine on a flight and they are truly excellent. They are Sony foldable ones. Not sure what the current model is, but i paid about $170 at the time. Worth every penny!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I've been researching headphones for my new iPod, recently. The iPod's bundled buds aint that bad, but their form factor is very frustrating, as they fall out or you easily lose that sonic "sweet spot".

So, I read about this website in Macworld magazine's new iPod-centric spinoff magazine, called "Playlist". Man, does this website ever live, eat and breathe headphones! And the BEST earbuds in their opinion -- and that of the gang over at ipodlounge.com -- are those made by Etymotic. Reviewers and owners speak of these things like we do Macs. Worse, even!

Here are the RIDICULOUSLY EXPENSIVE ones @ U$220.00:
http://www.headphone.com/layout.php?topicID=13&subTopicID=64&productID=0020100000

And some "cheaper" iPod themed ones at US$130.00
http://www.headphone.com/layout.php?topicID=13&subTopicID=64&productID=0020100007

iPodlounge reviews and reports:
http://www.ipodlounge.com/reviews_more.php?id=P5608_0_6_0_C

http://www.ipodlounge.com/gearguide_specs_more.php?id=P3584_0_5_0_C

http://www.ipodlounge.com/reviews_more.php?id=P29_0_6_0_C

headphone.com also likes the Shures:
http://headphone.com/layout.php?topicID=13&subTopicID=64

But, I wasn't QUITE able to drop that kind of moolah just right now. So, after reading, it seemed like the Sony MDR-EX71 earbuds are cheaper and NOT at all awful sounding. Or, these newer Sonys http://www.ipodlounge.com/reviews_more.php?id=P5545_0_6_0_C

At $70.00, the MDR-EX71s ought to be more than decent! As a matter of fact, I'm liking their sound pretty well. A little sibilant at times, but overall pretty nice. Yes, the reviews do generally criticize the bigger low-end, but their isolation, comfort and ability to NOT fall out make them worth it. And frankly, I see the low end as being okay for passive listening. They're not like some wildly bassy fully enclosed headphones at all... but I wouldn't want to mix on them. I've got a pair of Grado Labs headphones for that 

Grado Labs' headphones are in my opinion awesome. They're like listening to actual near-field reference studio monitors, not having any of that exaggerated bass most headphones give off. They are wonderfully flat in their colour and yet very pleasant to listen to. BUT, they only make mondo full enclosure headphones. So, given the rise of the iPod, I emailed them to ask if they had a product in the works geared for portable use. They replied that they are INDEED working on a pair, planned for a release in late spring! WOO-HOO!!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Also check out this site;

http://www.head-fi.com/


----------



## razz (Sep 21, 2003)

scootsandludes said:


> I was using the white sony MDR SL-71 the past year, but they just died on me last week  . they're good but they don't block 100% of outside ambiant sound, but that's if you have it really low.
> you can get those for about $40 from ebay. I think Golden Electronics still carry them at their Yonge and Dundas store, I think it's about $69 cash, and few other retailers on Yonge St. from what I hear have them too.
> 
> BTW all white SL-71's are grey market, so you won't get a warrantee.
> ...


I had no idea that there was an actual retailer with the white Sony MDR-SL 71's! Awesome! I was going to order them online from audiocubes.com but now I don't have to. I'll have to make my way over to Yonge and Dundas.

I've read really good things about them, however, I've never been a fan of earbuds. But carrying my big Sony DJ style headphones is getting to be a pain, and isn't exactly 'portable'! How do you like 'em?


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

I've never like earbuds either, but these were the best buds I've ever used, excellent bass, but a bit low on the highs. But what I liked best about these, are they are the most comfortable pair of headphones you'll ever use. I could wear them all day (and I did at work, production artist, nobody needs to talk to me on the phone).

The problem with regular buds, including the apple freebies, is they hurt my ears after more than 20 minutes of use. The larger home unit style head phones all hit my jaw in this weird way that makes me want to throw up, so I can't wear those.

my SL-71s died on me last week, but I'm considering getting another pair, or I might ebay and get the SL-81s.

vince


----------



## yardarm51 (Aug 26, 2004)

The sight Macaholic listed is a great place to begin your research into headphones. I don't buy from them because their pricing is all over the place. Some are too expensive while others are quite reasonable. That is the sight I used to start the research that lead to me getting the HD 280 from Sennheiser. I take them on flights all the time. Yes they are a little bulky but the closed system blocks out a lot of the engine drone and they are soooo comfy. I actually prefer bigger phones to the little ones cuz I always end up misplacing the little guys.

About Etymotic... they used to be exclusively a medical supply company doing stuff for the hearing impared and such. That's why their stuff is so dmn good. They have all kinds of research into the anatomy of the ear as well as the anatomy of sound. This is reflected in the price though.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

Your best bets here for the ex71s in white are from an eBay seller from Hong Kong, who sells them relatively cheap and only charges $5 US shipping. 

The ex81s are still difficult to find here, but there is someone selling a single used pair on redflagdeals.com for $75. There is a Japanese seller who charges $10 to ship them (on eBay).

CPUsed had the Shure Ec2s for $89 for a while, but they're back up to $119 now, I think. 

Frankly, I think the ex71s are a good cost, comfort, and quality compromise. They do not seal off all sound - this is a good thing for people who use their iPods when walking or commuting by public transit (You can still hear the train coming before it hits you) With the Shures, you hear nothing! Their sound quality is high, but there is some burn in time for them to sound right.

I hear the ex81s are much, much better, but wasn't particularly charmed by the fit - the 71s seem to fit nicely and match the iPod nicely. The only issue is the cord length: I don't like how long the cord is, or how the L and R is uneven in length. 

Really, I should have stuck to the ex51s which are _the same_ as the 71s except they have a single cord (no break for remote) and are black only, and don't look as nice. But they should be $20 cheaper too . . .


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

i was looking for this thread... had to use the search 3 times before i found it...

good thing ehmac's back up 

don't have time to ebay as i leave in 12 days... i'll check out cpused for the shures and golden for the sonys (got an address? i tried yp for golden and came up with nada).

i also like the sony mdrv300's... they fold and look pretty comfy. i'll have to shop this weekend as it'll be my last chance.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I am expecting delivery of a set of Apple In-Ear Headphones today - I know they're not the first choice of many members here but I thought I'd give them a try. I'll post my comments later if anyone's interested. 

I ordered these because the earbud set that came with my iPod Shuffle, while okay sounding (and much much more comfortable than the Sony earbuds I was using with my radio), let a lot of outside sound in - as do most earbuds. I'm hoping that with the In-Ear set, I won't be able to hear the _rassafrackin' motormouths_ on the commuter train as much.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

The Doug said:


> I am expecting delivery of a set of Apple In-Ear Headphones today - I know they're not the first choice of many members here but I thought I'd give them a try. I'll post my comments later if anyone's interested.


i am very interested, actually. these are on my list too despite many peoples' negative reactions. 

i wonder if this is acccurate: seems that cpused is selling the in ears for $49??  if so that ain't too bad 

looks like they have good prices on a lot of accessories, actually...

edit: may be off topic but i REALLY like that tivoli ispeaker...


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

autopilot said:


> i wonder if this is acccurate: seems that cpused is selling the in ears for $49??  if so that ain't too bad


That's the same price as on the Apple Store. I have an educational discount, so my price was $45... but since I specified expedited shipping, my final price (after tax etc.) is higher, around $66.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Since this post has come back around, I'll chime in. I just picked up the Sony ex71s and I am very pleased. I normally can't use any in-ear headphones because they hurt or fall out of my ears for some reason (?!) but the Sonys fit perfectly and are extremely comfortable (and relatively cheap too!). I can wear them for hours with no problems. As someone else already posted, they are not 100% soundproof, but if you get a good seal with the right size rubber bit, they do block a LOT of noise (I was on the street car and couldn't hear the driver make any announcements).

I picked mine up at Teletime on Yonge St. They are just north of FutureShop (like 1 block north of Dundas). Teletime is one of those haggle places. I got mine for $65 tax included. Most places around there had $69+tax stickers on these phones. And Golden does have the white ones (along with the white NX1s too). A little more expensive than the black ones though. They are on Yonge just south of Dundas... I think near Queen.

P.S. Despite the fact that I like the look of white, I chose to get the black ones. I find it safer if people don't know I'm carrying a $400 player in my pocket. Something to consider.

A7


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

a7mc said:


> Since this post has come back around, I'll chime in. I just picked up the Sony ex71s and I am very pleased. I normally can't use any in-ear headphones because they hurt or fall out of my ears for some reason (?!) but the Sonys fit perfectly and are extremely comfortable (and relatively cheap too!). I can wear them for hours with no problems. As someone else already posted, they are not 100% soundproof, but if you get a good seal with the right size rubber bit, they do block a LOT of noise (I was on the street car and couldn't hear the driver make any announcements).
> 
> I picked mine up at Teletime on Yonge St. They are just north of FutureShop (like 1 block north of Dundas). Teletime is one of those haggle places. I got mine for $65 tax included. Most places around there had $69+tax stickers on these phones. And Golden does have the white ones (along with the white NX1s too). A little more expensive than the black ones though. They are on Yonge just south of Dundas... I think near Queen.


very helpful, review and directions. cheers 



> P.S. Despite the fact that I like the look of white, I chose to get the black ones. I find it safer if people don't know I'm carrying a $400 player in my pocket. Something to consider.


an important consideration, to be sure. style vs. safety. hmmm...


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

future shop at yonge and dundas? man, it's been awhile since i was down there working at hmv...


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

I just picked up the NX1 on Sunday (last pair I think), and they are much better than SL71 in design, but otherwise they are the same headphones. The NX1 has a strong neck strap and even adjustable cord lengths, so they don't fall off when you have them around your neck. But they do not include an extension. So these are for players with a remote, or your using a small flash based mp3 player such as the Shuffle. Also attached is some lanyard string so you can hang your mini player off it. One more thing on why I like these better, the part you handle is hard on NX1 while the SL-71 is soft. I find this makes it easier to position this kind of headphone into the ear.

Golden Electronics is located on Yonge, south of Dundas, beside the Canon theatre, across the street from Sears.

Yesterday when I was there, I think I got the last NX1, but they had several pairs of SL71's.
Don't have a number, but I can check the receipt later tonight if you need it.

vince


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Any good 'ol "CLOSED-EAR" cans will cancel engine noise and not bother your fellow airline travelers. You'll look like a DJ, but what the hell.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

gmark2000 said:


> Any good 'ol "CLOSED-EAR" cans will cancel engine noise and not bother your fellow airline travelers. You'll look like a DJ, but what the hell.



haha, i have no problem with looking weird. 

i'm hoping to be asleep for most of the 12-hour flight anyway...


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

autopilot said:


> i wonder if this is acccurate: seems that cpused is selling the in ears for $49??  if so that ain't too bad


hmm, i stand corrected: this is the price that they are selling for at the applestore also. i remeber they used to be $70 or $80. when was the price drop, i wonder?


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

I can second (or 3rd, or 4th) the Shure E2's. I bought them last week to replace my lost Sony EX-71's and they totally blow them away in every way. The clarity is just phenomenal. If money was no object I would buy the E3's or E5's just based on the performance of the E2's.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

The Doug said:


> That's the same price as on the Apple Store. I have an educational discount, so my price was $45... but since I specified expedited shipping, my final price (after tax etc.) is higher, around $66.


haha, not only did i miss the apple price, i seem to have missed your further post on the subject also! d'oh.

thanks ck for the recommendation. do you sell the e2's at your place?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I didn't get my headphones today - oh, they arrived at FedEx Mirabel sorting facility before dawn today as they should have, but someone didn't get them onto the @#&*@@% truck ontime. There's only one FedEx truck per day in my area; the delivery will definitely occur tomorrow though. Sigh, one more day of being able to clearly hear those blabbermouths on the train - most people on the train read or doze - but the ones that have been vexing me seem to be in _full party mode_ at 6:45 every morning. Unbelievable.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

i hear ya, the doug.

the worst are the people on cellphones, or the people who sit across from each other on the bus (instead of right next to each other, for example), and then yell over at the noise at each other.

oh, and all the kids who get on 3 stops from the subway in groups of 6 or 7 at 9am (who are these kids? work? school? what??) and take up the entire back of the bus with conversation consisting mainly of curse words and nouns. charming.

yeah, i'd like to block all that out... the plane trip is simply what sparked the motivation.


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

milhaus said:


> Really, I should have stuck to the ex51s which are _the same_ as the 71s except they have a single cord (no break for remote) and are black only, and don't look as nice. But they should be $20 cheaper too . . .


I bought a pair of these a couple of weeks ago at amazon.com (not .ca) for US$25 plus $6 shipping to a US address. For the price, I am quite happy. They significantly reduce the subway noise and the volume does not have to be high to enjoy listening. While I don't think the audio quality is as good as the original apple earbuds in a quiet setting, I am enjoying my iPod much more on the subway.

They do sound muffled if you don't have them aimed just right and there is a pronounced sibilance. I also find the cord to long. but for $25, how far wrong can you go?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

*Got 'Em...*

My Apple In-Ear Headphones arrived today.

*Sound*: Good but slightly thinner (or _more spacious?_) sound overall than the standard Apple earbuds, albeit with better bass response. Definitely a step up from the standard Apple earbuds, the In-Ear sound is nonetheless far from _audiophile quality_ - but for on-the-go listening they're more than acceptable and I'm happy with the sound they deliver.

*Ear Fit & Seal*: The review at iPodLounge said that they slip & pop out of your ears too easily, but I don't have a problem with them at all right out of the box. They fit snugly & easily, they don't slip, and they're very comfortable. I'm not aware I've got plastic jammed into my ears the way I am with other kinds of earbuds. It's easier to find the sonic _sweet spot_ than with regular earbuds. I find that they do seal out ambient sound _very well_ - not completely of course, but when it comes to limiting outside noise, the difference between these and standard earbuds is remarkable. I'm looking forward to using them on the train tomorrow, eh?

*Varia*: The plastic storage case isn't quite as easy/nifty to use as (for example) the clamshell/winder case by Sony. However the Apple case is elegant, simple, _very_ sturdy... and weighs more than my iPod Shuffle itself. Being a two-piece design (main body with clear slip-off cover) I'm certain that it won't loosen up and start to fall apart over time, the way the Sony winder case does. The In-Ear set comes with three different sizes of ear seals; I like the large size. The little rack that holds the seals can be removed from the carrying case and left at home. It's a bit tricky changing the seals, as the material is so squishy - but it's not like I'll be changing the seals often, if at all.

*Verdict*:


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

perhaps naive advice, but why not check out someplace like BayBloor Radio? There'll be lots of options to try out, its a good store, and since you leave soon, might actually work in terms of finding something you like at a reasonable price without spending too much time on it -


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

you know, i thought of bay bloor. we get our turntables serviced there and i donate blood in the same building.

thing is, it's so upscale, i almost feel like a grungy kid going in to try out and buy reasonably cheap earphones. and i dislike the way that you can't search what they've got online... i'm pretty sure they don't have the shures (haha) either and i think that they're what i'm leaning towards...

still, it's an option. i have all day saturday to devote to this expedition


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

I wouldn't worry about the upscale issue - just go in, take a look around and see what they have - staff's very helpful, I've bought cheap stuff there in the past and it doesn't hurt to look


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

*Etymotic is the way to go!*

These babies (depending on model) can cost as much as your iPod, but you will never regret buying such a quality product. Many audiophile sites choose Etymotic over Shure.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

TheBat said:


> These babies (depending on model) can cost as much as your iPod, but you will never regret buying such a quality product. Many audiophile sites choose Etymotic over Shure.


if i could justify the expense of the er6i's i would. but given the reviews here, i think the shures are the best compromise of quality and value.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

*shopping day update*

well, i thought i was going to go for the apple in-ear buds due to their reasonable cost.

i was at cpused, and then, i couldn't help myself. i bought the shure esc's for over double the cost, haha! 

thanks all for your helpful advice. i will post a review when i've had a chance to test them out


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi

Sorry to resurrect this, but I'm searching for such thing right now. 

I would prefer not in-ear buds as I do not like them generaly. Full size is my first choice. Any up to date recommendation?

I'm in Burnaby/Vancouver area right now. If you have a store recommendation to shop for this, would be appreciated too. 

Thanks


----------



## richb (Feb 6, 2004)

I did the same trip to New Zealand and Australia last year with my Sennheiser PXC250 headphones and they were great. My partner had the expensive Bose ones but the max volume wasn't very loud, at least not compared to my Sennheiser's.

I would recommend the Sennheiser PXC250.


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

Sennheiser HD280 are also good closed cans. Not really noise cancelling like the PXC250 though, rather they're circumaural, meaning that they block noise by sealing off your ears. The upside of this is better sound because you have no noise cancelling circuitry providing minor distortion. (The downside of course is that they're big and you'll look like a DJ while wearing them. And they're not portable.)

The PXC250 are noise cancelling portable headphones. While they won't sound as good as the HD280's would...they certainly look more stylish and are a lot more portable, so if you're looking for portable listening in public and need to block out noise, this is the best choice.

If you don't need to block noise, the PX100 are both cheaper and sound better for portability.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Depends how much noise you want to block. I use these when I go to NASCAR and F1 races - three way utility: 

iPod between races, etc..
FM to pick up track announcements, etc.
active and passive noise reduction, 85db absolute cutoff
.
Lee Valley Tools carries these beauties for serious situations.










> These triple-duty hearing protectors have a built-in FM radio receiver, a stereo input jack (complete with 3' cable) for use with CD and MP3 players, and electronic sound reduction that lets you balance the level of external sound you want to hear as well as blocks all sound over 82db.
> 
> Separate control knobs let you use the features independently or balance them for use simultaneously. Passive noise reduction rating is 25db.
> 
> ...


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

I've been through quit alot of headphones, mid priced ones like the Panasonics and the Sonys and then the JVC Marshmellows which were one of the best in ear ones..but when I lost my last pair I thought let me try the expensive ones like the Bose In-Ear phones which retail at $135+tax against the 30-$50 ones like the JVC Marshmellows.

Best Buy has a good return policy so therefore you can try them and if they don't fit properly or don't like them just return them. So I do the test..first put on the JVCs and play the song, and then I paused it and put in the Silicon Tip Bose...what a difference, with out even playing the music the Bose feel amazing in the ear..the Tips are made of Silicon not plastic, foam or rubber (even the Shure tips are rubber) Yep Silicon which breast mplants have..coincidence I don't think so yep if feels like 2 tiny ti#s in your ear .they are very comfy...my ride home from work is usual 1 hour and change and by the end of the commute if the phones are **** my ears hurt but with these it amazing. The sound is full of Bass the Treble could be better but if you do a Treble booster in your equalizer it should be good..

Now I know its a fad thing to Bash Bose and I've heard all the puns and jokes about no highs no lows....Bose or better money through....

But their products are good, just go try their sounddock beside other playes at an Apple store with the same song, the only other decent one in the price range is the Harmon Kardon Go and Play, which I would give a better rating but its not good for the bedside. I've got the acoustimass 10 at home its over 10 years old and at party we pump it up to max with my Yamaha 500 Watt amp and it takes it, this year my friend borrowed the same amp and we blew his Party size speaker up...

Going back to the headphones these are the most comfy pair I've ever used, as I mentioned the silicon maked the difference plus the way they sit in your ear, they don't go all the way in, which is why they feel very good, like even the same priced Shures use rubber heads..which the cheap ones use also.

Try them out from Best Buy or Future shop against the others..


----------



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

I'm very happy with my *AKG K414P*'s. They are small and fold up but have excellent full bass, good midrange (unlike the Sonys I tried) and good volume. They're closed headphones; they isolate well against the subway and don't let any noise out. They also have a 2 year warranty and when I broke the headband Bay Bloor radio replaced them for me. They cost around $65.


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

I have Phillips in ear sound isolating headphones. I picked them up in the States for $30. Sound wise they are better than iPod white headphones. Of course they do not rival the Shure E4C's for sound quality or isolation, but for a 1/10 of the price they are quite good. 

I can't say I'm a fan of the Bose in ear headphones though. The earpiece just never fit me as well as the Shure or Phillips. 

Might want to try the Skull Candy brand. No idea on the sound quality but it can't be that bad.


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi

I also heard good for the Senheiser Pxc300. 

Macworld Feb. Issue also suggest the Audio-technica Ath-anc7. 

Where this can be found in the area?


----------

